# Dog model wanted, for next portrait thread (for fun and free)



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi All, 
Here`s the next portrait thread for you to watch, right from the very start of finding a photo, to the finished portrait.

All I need is a photo !!! 

So all of those who don`t mind their doggie being used for a portrait, please submit a photo in this thread.

I will give it a few days, so everyone gets chance to submit a photo. 
Then I will pick one to draw, it wont be based on anything other than I think the photo will make a good drawing and it might not always be the most clear of photos, so don`t worry about not having a super clear photo.

You can all then guess which dog I picked, as updates are being shown of the portraits progress

Once the portrait has been completed, it will be made available for free to who ever submitted the photo I used

I look forward to seeing plenty of doggy photos to pick from !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

You can have mine! but take it you need a closeup - is that right
?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it one photo each?


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

You can use my puppies if you like


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How about a heap of spots


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You could use this one









Or if you prefer a head shot


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

How about a big grin?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*You can use this if you like, my late boy Saracen.







*


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

my recently departed for the bridge Kaya


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

it says i have to write something..."something"!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> How about a heap of spots


He dont want to do a DOT TO DOT YOU NUTTER¬ he wants to paint a picture!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooh I'd love one!

Here's my Bella Boo 










Or ...










Larger sizes available on both


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's my favourite of Molly, but I dont envy you having to choose between them all.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

No idea why but I cant get my pic to upload. Found a link to an earlier thread with it - hope that's ok. Sorry 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/140373-what-most-common-dog-breed-pf-6.html#post2092076


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Oooh I'd love one!
> 
> Here's my Bella Boo
> 
> ...


Hey missus¬ them are professional photos them are! who did em??? Ansel Adams

lol
DT


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's one each of my handsome little men...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

If I couldn't choose my own dog I'd definately choose the photo of the dalmations I think it's brilliant and would work well on canvas, but anyway here's my little Bingo


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey missus¬ them are professional photos them are! who did em??? Ansel Adams
> 
> lol
> DT


:lol: Not quite ... it was I


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This is my favourite photo ever of my Amber-Bamber! 








photo taken by my friend Julia Farley (Elegance Photography: Elegance Photography - Kent Based Wedding and Social Photographer) to give credit where credit is due!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Your more than welcome to use my doggies 

Jess:



















Kai:



















Cant wait to see how the portrait comes along. Its nice to see drawings 'come to life' 

(Photos were taken by mother in law: Welcome to Facebook )


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Here you go mate!
best close up I could get! 
Puts some of them other piccys to shame don't it!
Now look on the bright side! IF you cock up no one will know but you and I


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

How about this for a challenge










or a grown up version


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Here you go mate!
> best close up I could get!
> Puts some of them other piccys to shame don't it!
> Now look on the bright side! IF you cock up no one will know but you and I


OMG :lol: You crack me up!

Come on now, I know you have better ones than that


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

pearltheplank said:


> How about this for a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love you you! especially the first piccy! but not really very challenging is it! A child could draw it - they doodle any dog then scress up the paper

Seriously! he is lovely

As are ALL the lovely dog piccys on here! I am so so envious


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Here's one each of my handsome little men...


Now I know who nicked my straighening irons!
If youre going nick summat like that cover your tracks in future¬!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Uploaded for Mum2Heidi...










What a great response already, and I`ve only been on the school run and back 

Already there are some really good photos, I`m not talking clear/quality, but styles and quirkiness, a few I have seen and tought, that would be excellent to draw and then I scroll further and see another, torn between quite a few  :blink:



DoubleTrouble said:


> You can have mine! but take it you need a closeup - is that right
> ?


So long as the photo is of a dog, it will do.
It is good practice for me to learn how to draw from the most challenging photos as it is to be able to draw from the most clear of close ups 



GoldenShadow said:


> Is it one photo each?


Its upto you how many you offer, but I am only going to pick one to draw at the end, but I might come back to this thread to use photos for practice... to practice long fur,blurred eyes, wetness of nose etc etc so the more the merrier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

sailor said:


> Uploaded for Mum2Heidi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey¬ t'is in the bag then¬ mine is a challenge if note else!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

This might be a challenge, hope you have lots of dark pencils, lol. Good old Jasper looking particularly dopey!










Would love to see what you can do with this, your last one of the BC was just stunning, you really captured the life in the eyes so well.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Here you go mate!
> best close up I could get!
> Puts some of them other piccys to shame don't it!
> Now look on the bright side! IF you cock up no one will know but you and I


:lol::lol: we obviously went to the same school of photography!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> :lol::lol: we obviously went to the same school of photography!!!


perhaps even had the same camera!
A old box thing called a kodak brownie if I remember right!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Here you go mate!
> best close up I could get!
> Puts some of them other piccys to shame don't it!
> Now look on the bright side! IF you cock up no one will know but you and I


I think it`s a great photo !!

Infact, I am soo impressed, I might just draw this to practice my blur technique lol I think I can just about work out 1, maybe 2 eyeballs :blink:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, here is lots


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Another one for you










or this one


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic idea 









Maya 









an my beautiful lad, Barney when he was only a year old.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey¬ t'is in the bag then¬ mine is a challenge if note else!


Yes, I think your submitted photo, definatley hits the nail on the head, when it comes to the most challenging lol  Altho I will admit, I`m not going to pick yoursto draw the portrait, but I will for humours sake, try my hand at it 

Keep the photos coming people, I`m loving all the photos, there hasn`t been one that I have looked at and thought it wasn`t good to practice with or wouldn`t make a good or challenging drawing,as DT just proved 

Altho some stand out more than others to make a good portrait, all I have seen so far have different reasons why I would like to draw them... whether it be good back ground, challenging fur, brilliant facial expression etc etc

I`m going to be stuck when it comes to picking one


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> He dont want to do a DOT TO DOT YOU NUTTER¬ he wants to paint a picture!


Yea but which dot goes where :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

sailor said:


> Yes, I think your submitted photo, definatley hits the nail on the head, when it comes to the most challenging lol  Altho I will admit, I`m not going to pick yoursto draw the portrait, but I will for humours sake, try my hand at it
> 
> Keep the photos coming people, I`m loving all the photos, there hasn`t been one that I have looked at and thought it wasn`t good to practice with or wouldn`t make a good or challenging drawing,as DT just proved
> 
> ...


Hey! dont you go choosing one before I get back! you ain't seen my REAL masterpiece yet!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sailor said:


> So long as the photo is of a dog, it will do.
> It is good practice for me to learn how to draw from the most challenging photos as it is to be able to draw from the most clear of close ups
> 
> Its upto you how many you offer, but I am only going to pick one to draw at the end, but I might come back to this thread to use photos for practice... to practice long fur,blurred eyes, wetness of nose etc etc so the more the merrier.


Oh if its a challenge you would like how about this one.
*








can you tell what head belongs to which body?:lol:*


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late with an entry


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie says: Choose me! Choose me! Choose me!


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

More of my babes


















































































Got a bit carried away sorry, I do love my pups though :001_wub:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im guessing you wouldnt want a dog with no eyes!









my fave of willow as an (almost) adult, along my favourite walk









Scruffbag!!









Poo background but at least there is an eye!








Two eyes!









Wet willow









Last one









My god I love my woofers looking at these photos just reminds me how happy they make me!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

You've got me rooting through my photos now !


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Im guessing you wouldnt want a dog with no eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Love the first picture,and i'm sure i recognize the background in the 2nd picture.*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Sailor, you're gonna have your work cut out for you having to choose from this lot 

Some fab photos !!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Will put up these 2 pics of Blu. It was before I got Jack so he still had a good coat on him  Puppies 



















And this one of Jack because I love his expression in it


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Love the first picture,and i'm sure i recognize the background in the 2nd picture.*


Thanks I thought Sailor might like a naked dog with hair over its eyes! :lol:

You certainly do 
That would be the view out onto the powerstation from Riverside
I do that walk almost daily and never get bored of it 
Are your beaches shut to dogs yet? I must get over one last time before they are if they're not already.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Hope I'm not too late with an entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Thanks I thought Sailor might like a naked dog with hair over its eyes! :lol:
> 
> You certainly do
> That would be the view out onto the powerstation from Riverside
> ...


*I think the beaches are closed from the end of this month until October but i will have to check.*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely photos of all the dogs will be hard to chose.

Have some thumbnail shots but can give bigger if I got chosen.
Don't have one of them both together 

You could have lots of fun doing Monty's curls


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> Patterdale_lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hope I'm not too late with an entry
> ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Sailor, fantastic idea! Just putting our two muttleys forward


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Love the Dalmatian and Collie pictures

Charlie would love to be a model for you 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/helbo-albums-charlie-picture41507-charlie-relaxing.jpg

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/helbo-albums-charlie-week-12-14-picture37438-charlie-walk.jpg


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Here's Tilly tot


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

OHHH can I enter Kira and Grey for this


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh how about a " what's up there?"and "got my ear in a flap shot":lol::lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's my Alffi doing his Elvis impression.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Phoenix: I bet drawing his colours will be hard though 




























Or my fav pics!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww all the dogs have been stunning.

All different and all just beautiful :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

i was actually taking a pic of the aviary being built and spotted somebody posing for me ,my favorite pic tho because of that


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is just an excuse to show off doggy pics, and I love that kind of thread . Anyway here is Henrick, Bella and my last dog Chance because hes still part of the family even if he is a bridge baby.

Chance









Bella









Henrick


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

got a few more for ya, some are friends dogs


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

One of these do


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here are some of my pictures of Sadie, I can always send you a much bigger version if needed.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a pic of my little bubba Rosie.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

The one in my avatar?


----------



## moorkatz (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, how about my boy!!






hope you get this, i'm not very good at this!!!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

one of my fave pics of my boy Bentley


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm glad I don't have to decide which dog to choose.
Here is a couple of Craven.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I seem incapable of adding pictures to my posts so if this works it is a miracle! I apologise in advance!!

As said how on earth will you choose, poor you


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I have 4 dogs so any of these.
Scorcher.









Kai.









Aiden.









Alaska.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have to choose either, so many gorgeous dogs on this thread. :001_wub:

Here's my rabble...

Bear









Wookie









April









Nook 









Tamba









Mia









HB









Albert









Molly









Erin









Grommit


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I know I've popped one up of Amber already- but since you said you were looking for practice pics, I thought I'd add these, in case they'd be of any use?
Running-
















Brindling-


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im unable to post a pic atm but if any in my sig or albums are of use let me know.. Still want the other one done tho


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

lol bet your sorry you asked, I will put these up in the hopes they get picked, willow with her daughter Savannah









Or a savannah on her own









Mo


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

here's my dearly departed shadow!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is my two to add to you decision


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's McKenzie:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Use any of the above!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Angel Hector 








Throp








brothers together, not a great pic but i think the pose is interesting


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/sweetmimi/picsfromdisc050.jpg


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

sighs i dont know which url to copy in photobucket


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Should be the IMG one off the top of my head


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

wooohooo tried all 4 and the last one works
this ismy baby who went to the bridge 6 years ago my suzie


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some of my lot......................


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Highlander1975 said:


> More of my babes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one remined me of the scary wolf in Never ending story :scared:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh dear me.... what have I created  lol 
Clearly I under estimated the response I was going to get 

My pc (well netbook) keeps crashing under the pressure of this thread :blink:

I will be picking the photo to draw early satuday morning, so theres still a good 24 hours to upload your photos... if your having problems uploading, please pm me and I will see if I can help you out 

As for it being hard too choose, yes, it has already become hard to pick one single photo :blink: but I am going to base it on what I think will make a good drawing... not on which dog is the waggiest/cutest etc if I did that, I would be drawing them all 

Some photos have given me a good chuckle, from odd positions to grinning faces  so thank you for those ones !!! 

Anyhow, thank you to everyone for all the wonderful photos 
And good luck  altho I still don`t know which I am going to choose, but it`s getting narrow... well that is intil tomorrows influx of photos


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry about the quality! 

Enzo;


















Tia;









Dexter;











































Bella ; really bad quality pics on the laptop-so think i will leave them. 

And a few of bellas pups playing. ;


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Not much Dog! but loads of hair!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: Some seriously cute pics here.. Dont envy you making this decision but cant wait for the following thread


----------



## Sorrels Mum (Feb 22, 2011)

If you want an entry for the silliest hairstyle of 2011 you can have my Sorrel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Zeb-

















Bear


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are my girls!




























Or if you really fancy a challenge!!!!.......










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Think Max is very photogenic, hare are a few.



















This is Rolo, my 9,mth old pup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I might have cheated with three photos :blush: 

So i'll not try to big him up (wouldn't work anyway - he'll always be silly size :lol: )

Em
xx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

my favourite photo of Max bless him


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Miss Pixie all ready for santa!


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Ooh ooh ooh i'l add geordie 


















































































Woopsy I may have went overboard


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My girl bella


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

pearltheplank said:


> How about this for a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend's daughter likes this breed. She was asking at the weekend if I knew what breed it is, so I looked it up: Shar Pei right?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

there ya go!!...thought id put a pick in of my pooch  xx


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

id like to do it but how do i post a picture im new to this


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

How about a Groenendael ?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Owen and Tegan









or 2 demented italian geryhounds


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

blade my german shepherd
always wanted a head portrait of him


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

codyann said:


> id like to do it but how do i post a picture im new to this


If you uplaod to something like photobucket, then paster the image code onto here, it will post you photo


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Cooper 1 yr old Dalmatian









Becka 15 yr old Border Collie


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure my little Lu-Lu won't mind modelling for you!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I think someone has a hard job to do, so many great pics!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Rather Sailor than me!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Codyann, please PM me and I cant help with upliading your photo, I will send an email addy, so you can email it instead 

Well it has just taken me literally all day long, to go through every single photo, to upload them to my desktop and title each photo with the user names, so I know whos is whos... 

This way I can scroll through photos side by side for comparisons and give every single person/dog a fair chance of being seen properly on full screen etc 

There is still chance to upload more photos tho as I`m not actually going to pick intil EARLY saturday morning.,.. as in before 9am, when I have a fresh and clear head 

All the photos I have seen so far, all have something about them that I like, even highlanders dark photo of what I think is a dog holding a ball lol now thats a challenge or good to practice for when I get a dark commission photo and Im left having to guess what the dog actually looks like 

I`m loving the extremely fury dogs... one of my biggest commission hates, is long fur .... and now I have seen long curly coats on this photo thread and it scares me... so another great challenge/practice photo.....

I`m loving the play photos and dogs looking up at cameras, great water shots... list is truly endless 

If I haven`t put a like next to your post, its because my netbook is under too much pressure and was taking ages to load even a "like" .... I have seen all posts tho, loved them all, laughed at some, smiled at some... been impressed by some etc ect 

Thank you all 
Roll on SATURDAY !!!


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

this is bonnie my border collie i would love for youi to draw her figers crossed thanks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How about our guard dog :lol:










& just to prove they do move off the sofa


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

I know Sailors got a really hard choice, but I thought I'd pop a few pictures of Pixel on here too if you fancy drawing a sheltie!


----------



## madjock (Oct 13, 2010)

This is Belle!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Madjock, I can`t see your photo, just getting a red cross ??



Marley boy said:


>


and you too Marley boy, think there ois something wrong with the url.. I have tried to adjust it to see if I can get it to appear, as there was letters and numbers in the [/IMG] part... i guessed that might be the reason it wasnt showing


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Adding for Marley boy


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Some fantastic photo's.

This is my wee old rescue girl Abby who is 11/12 years old and has kidney failure.










Arran who is as thick as mince, but I still love him


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sailor said:


> Madjock, I can`t see your photo, just getting a red cross ??
> 
> and you too Marley boy, think there ois something wrong with the url.. I have tried to adjust it to see if I can get it to appear, as there was letters and numbers in the [/IMG] part... i guessed that might be the reason it wasnt showing


pointer mum has added a photo of marley for me


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooh if more pictures are allowed then....







































































That okay


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Im guessing you wouldnt want a dog with no eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do percy do percy do percy :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow, what an amazing oppurtunity. Here is my beautiful girl, Rosie.
Would love a portrait of her one day, they make beautiful memorials. I lost her about 6 months ago.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

okee dokee heres my baby boy..........


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just been going through all posts again, to make sure no one has been missed out



kirstyS said:


> The one in my avatar?


Your avatar looks great, but it is mega tiny :blink:
I`ve tried to get it as an image on its own somehow, but with no luck.
I doubt I could sit here trying to draw an image from a tiny avatar on my screen... I might go blind 
If you could get a larger image of it to me somehow, that would be great as it stands a good chance 



XxZoexX said:


> Im unable to post a pic atm but if any in my sig or albums are of use let me know.. Still want the other one done tho


Same as above, you have some lovely pics on your profile, but I`m not sure it would be possible for me to draw from tiny images on my screen 
If you could get those images sent to my email, that would be fab 



Angie2011 said:


> Not much Dog! but loads of hair!


I`ve been looking at this photo ALOT !!! is it just hair, or is there a second dog just behind it ?? 
I`m totally confused by all that fur 



codyann said:


> id like to do it but how do i post a picture im new to this


Codyanns photos have been sorted by email, don`t want to leave anyone out


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry I am late with the piccies, better late than never!  

Fable the Italian Spinone.










Karma - The Chinese Crested Powderpuff.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres Ziggy 2 year old Papillon


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

DD seeing your gorgeous puff in pony cut might have persuaded mum to get rockys all snipped off


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> DD seeing your gorgeous puff in pony cut might have persuaded mum to get rockys all snipped off


aw hehe I think they look nice in the cuts, an if your not showing it doesnt matter. Sadly I couldnt show my bubba! Get some piccies if she does they can look like twins!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*NO MORE PHOTOS !!! *
Ok, I think I have more than enough photos now, thank you 
So I am going to go off and attempt to pick a single one :blink:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sailor said:


> *NO MORE PHOTOS !!! [/B]
> Ok, I think I have more than enough photos now, thank you
> So I am going to go off and attempt to pick a single one :blink:*


*

lol You have certainly got your work cut out,good luck.*


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Good luck that's a v hard decision to make. Also congrats to whoever be the winner-im off to a wedding so wont know the winner til tomorrow. X


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sailor are you going to draw the picture you have chosen and get us to guess what dog and whose it is?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck Sailor 
Look forward to seeing the drawing


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

oh it's so exciting marley has his paws crossed


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> How about a heap of spots


What a beautiful photo. :001_smile:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sailor does the owner of the dog know you have picked them? or is it a complete surprise and we have to wait for the picture to start ?


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

sailor said:


> *NO MORE PHOTOS !!! *
> Ok, I think I have more than enough photos now, thank you
> So I am going to go off and attempt to pick a single one :blink:


Yeah - Good luck with that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh this is so exciting! I can't wait to see the WIP thread!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Love seeing these drawings develop  It's going to be a good thread for everyone, not just the winner


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay everyone, I wasn`t able to get online yesterday 

I have narrowed the photos down to 10, and finding it hard to pick which one will be the final one.

To answer a question (sorry can`t remember who asked, I thought I hit the quote button), the owner will not know intil they are watching their dogs face slowly staring back at them in the portrait thread  should be an even better surprise that way, and other can guess along aswell.

I will start the thread as soon as I have picked the photo, most like tomorrow


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost forgot about the little dormouse


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Soo fab Sailor, i can't wiat to see your next work in progress


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow the dormouse is gorgeous, you've captured his sweet little expression wonderfully


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Love the dormouse and those eyes!!!

Great idea about not even telling the owner you have picked their dog and seeing their doggie picture being drawn as a complete surprise :001_smile:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhhh the Dormouse it just doo cute  Cant wait for the next progress thread,
You work so fast, I love to draw and admit im not too shabby but one drawing takes me forever :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Hurry up and pick please  
Im bursting with excitement and cant wait to see the start of the pic and also watch it progress


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

that dormouse is stunning! amazing work!
can't wait to see the next picture forming!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG!! That doormouse I want to hug it!.....Yes I'm mad


----------



## Sorrels Mum (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the dormouse, in fact I have that same picture for my screensaver. 

Can't wait to see your next drawing


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I`m hurrying I`m hurrying  but it really is hard, I want something that will challenge me, yet it wont take me forever to draw... you are all as impatient as me, and I don`t want to leave you in suspenders by picking one thats such a challenge, it takes weeks 

I have narrowed it down to 8 tho, so I`m getting there 



Cockerpoo lover said:


> Love the dormouse and those eyes!!!
> 
> Great idea about not even telling the owner you have picked their dog and seeing their doggie picture being drawn as a complete surprise :001_smile:


Yes, I thought it would be more fun this way and everyone can guess along with whos photo it is etc



XxZoexX said:


> Ahhhh the Dormouse it just doo cute  Cant wait for the next progress thread,
> You work so fast, I love to draw and admit im not too shabby but one drawing takes me forever :lol:


OOO I love seeing other artists ork, you will have to show me one 



Sorrels Mum said:


> Love the dormouse, in fact I have that same picture for my screensaver.
> 
> Can't wait to see your next drawing


Its a cute one isnt it... do you think its a good comaprison? I left out the whiskas on purpose mind


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish I could draw, Sailor I'm green with envy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

That is beautiful, every little detail shows!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

sailor said:


> Almost forgot about the little dormouse


That is seriously cute!! Your amazing


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i know these are too late to enter but i thought id share some of my memories with my pouches 









Jasmine looking sexy 









and again









seriously can she hint anymore lol










enjoying one of our fav walks









here comes trouble, Pasha when she first came home









and again









My girlies, cant believe how little pasha was!!!









my part time job is to be a pillow when needed 









my baby girl 









soooo grown up









she still pulls this expression

just thought id share them with you all.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

sailor said:


> To answer a question (sorry can`t remember who asked, I thought I hit the quote button), the owner will not know intil they are watching their dogs face slowly staring back at them in the portrait thread  should be an even better surprise that way, and other can guess along aswell.


I think that will be amazing!!  Definitely going to be keeping an eye on your drawing. It'll be fun working out which picture you've used.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

It was brilliant and quite informative seeing so many different breeds, and so many lovely photos, even if there hadn't been the added interest for the excitement of seeing a new stunning drawing unfold, it's still been a really happy thread! :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you, for the replies.

As ambernero says, it has been a great thread because of all the photos, I`ve enjoyed seeing soo many different breeds, great photos and its been nice to see people who like to show off pets they clearly love, if only every dog owner was as proud of their four legged friends !!!

Anyhow, I have sort of found the photo I`m going to draw... and I`ve already drawn the nose. 

I`m just trying to find a way of taking a photo of it, without showing too much of the outlines, else you will see straight away which photo Im drawing lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see the drawing, the last one was just amazing


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

ooh im so excited! The tension is killing me! :lol:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see the mystery nose


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If you show us the nose we might be able to guess the lucky dog. lol

I think tills should have preference as she is a forum dog.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tinamary said:


> If you show us the nose we might be able to guess the lucky dog. lol
> 
> I think tills should have preference as she is a forum dog.


Go here to see 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/154358-dog-portrait-11.html#post2306824


----------

